# A special querry,can someone get me Gombert 1 &3 The sound and the fury ensemble?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I can't located or order them it make me bitter, i just wont these cd doese someone had exactly this and is willingly able to cd trade or sell ect?

Can we have a deal , ii tried my best ordering them here in america whiteout succes, these title ain't in thhere catalogue?

This is hopless, im a fan oof : the sound and the fury ensemble ,i'm dying to hear them?
Can someone help out?
:tiphat:


:angel:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Gombert, Vol. 3 (Paradise Regained) is available on Amazon UK https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gombert-Vo...=sr_1_5?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1496215538&sr=1-5

You can buy from Amazon using your American account.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Deprofundis, I don't have them, but found no 1 and 2
no mention of no. 3 though

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Fra+Bernardo/FB1504211

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Fra+Bernardo/FB1612457


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks *Pugg *but i allready have these those are from beaty farm nsemble, there fabuleous 
but im seeking th sound and the fury ensemble that happen to be a different ensemble
still from vienna austria.

Thanks mister Taggart but i dont do buziness whit amazon sadely, thanks buddy


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Amazon prices are sky high*

Iwas looking for ORF gombert 1 and gombert 2,Gombert 1 is unavailable gombert 2 is 350.00$ on amazon no f(word) kidding, are they made, i know it's rare but this is insane and i want these.

Mister Orf president can you make em available on itune for me please, i love your recording or can someone trade them to me or sell them , please help out im frustrated :tiphat:

How come the mighty, the sound and the fury albums are not all available on itune please, and ordering at orf is complicated unless you speak german, the page cannot be translated...

Have a nice day folks


----------

